
Daimler is reusing electric vehicle batteries to store renewable energy - jerven
http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/11/daimler-is-reusing-electric-vehicle-batteries-to-store-renewable-energy/
======
Amorymeltzer
This is basically the goal, right? When Tesla opened their patents and spun-
off their battery division[1] that was the big takeaway - to see more of this
sort of thing. The interesting thing about this case is that there seems to be
at least some cooperation with the German utility companies, which is a huge
boon. If they don't get a piece of the pie, it can be hard for individuals or
small communities to go up against them.

1: [http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/05/tesla-energys-goal-
ch...](http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/05/tesla-energys-goal-changing-the-
energy-infrastructure-of-the-world/)

~~~
sremani
GM was doing the same thing with Volt batteries even before TSLA opened up its
patents. TSLA fanboys should stop crediting TSLA for every thing in EV-tech
world.

------
jerven
This is similar to a system by Enercon using new batteries, one of the largest
wind turbine builders. They have more details and pictures in their magazine
"windblat" [http://www.enercon.de/fileadmin/Redakteur/Medien-
Portal/wind...](http://www.enercon.de/fileadmin/Redakteur/Medien-
Portal/windblatt/pdf/en/WB_032015_GB_150dpi.pdf)

Which is an interesting read for those following electricity production
technology.

~~~
Gravityloss
Enercon: "It comprises a battery storage system with 10 MW installed power and
a capacity of 10.79 MWh" and "The energy is stored in a total of 3,360
lithium-ion storage modules, which are housed inside the 17 x 30 m storage
building. The rechargeable cells come from the Korean battery manufacturer LG"

So similar, roughly 10 MWh in capacity.

Too bad the Daimler press release doesn't tell about the power.

